# WTB Metro Exodus Humble Steam key I have one Close Thread



## animeowns

I am looking to buy a humble bundle steam key of metro exodus or razergamestore steamkey willing to pay $95-130 via paypal verified account pm me for details.


----------



## animeowns

Close Thread have steam key now and playing


----------



## Jabra

animeowns said:


> Close Thread have steam key now and playing


I need key to. Where u got it?


----------



## animeowns

metro exodus steam key global here for sale

https://www.g2a.com/metro-exodus-steam-key-global-i10000068327002


----------

